# can i use crown molding to cover up the crack in the drywall on the cathedral ceiling



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You can run ceiling mold on a vault and it does look good, if you are going up the rake, you will need to cut a special pie shaped piece to make the transition but you can do it.

Depending how steep the ceiling is will depend on if you need to back cut the top of the mold to get it to lay flat against the ceiling.


----------



## dallison (Nov 6, 2006)

In this pic, i want to run a piece of molding at the very tip top part of the ceiling at the top part of the crack.













BigJim said:


> You can run ceiling mold on a vault and it does look good, if you are going up the rake, you will need to cut a special pie shaped piece to make the transition but you can do it.
> 
> Depending how steep the ceiling is will depend on if you need to back cut the top of the mold to get it to lay flat against the ceiling.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you are talking about running mold at the ridge, no, it will look cheap and totally out of place.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

This what he means?


https://www.google.com/search?q=cro...2Fcrown-molding-on-angled-ceilings%2F;500;374

If so, it will hide the problem for awhile, but typically the issue will tend to show up as the ceiling moves through the seasons.

True?


----------



## dallison (Nov 6, 2006)

BigJim said:


> If you are talking about running mold at the ridge, no, it will look cheap and totally out of place.


I wasn't sure. I think having someone come in to redo the tape.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Basically,you just want to scab together a repair so you can pass on the problem to the next guy that buys the home?
"The drywall tape has been cracking and i have made terrible repairs to sections of our cathedral/vaulted ceiling"
.The people here can help you do it right so you don't pass on you're problems and just cover it up so the next guy gets to deal with it.Way to many of those issues around here and that I get good money to fix daily.


----------



## dallison (Nov 6, 2006)

mako1 said:


> Basically,you just want to scab together a repair so you can pass on the problem to the next guy that buys the home?
> .


I have been dealing with for years, so yes. But if i can get good directions, i think i can fix it. 

i would guess it would cost about $2-300 for someone to come in and do it.

I have done drywall and have had decent success. I tend to use too much mud like many and that is frustrating.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ever heard of the term- full disclosure-I just believe in being honest and not trying to slide anything by the next guy
If you feel you are using to much mud the solution would be to use less.
Explain in detail what the problem is and there will be many here ,including myself, willing to help.
If it's 2-300 to get it fixed right to sell the house that seems like a no brainer to me..
From the pics it looks like a very easy fix with just some paper tape and mud.then a little prime and paint.What sort of problem are you having with the repair?


----------



## dallison (Nov 6, 2006)

Being 19' long, i don't think i can keep a straight line. Drywall isn't my favorite and the mess from continually having to sand is a pain. once i am ready to do it myself, i'll be back on.

I know letting it for the next guy to fix isn't right, i know new owners would notice it, but it's only right to take care of it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Build a false beam. Once you have it fixed but don't look good, just build a false beam.


----------



## dallison (Nov 6, 2006)

That's a good idea also.


----------



## 96 Navy (Jan 4, 2015)

Are you talking about the wall to ceiling 90* angle or do you mean the 45* angle down the middle of the roof? If it's the wall angle u can hide it with crown moulding as it will keep opening if it's just taped shut. A normal house can expand and contract up to 4" in circumference as the seasons change from hot to cold. The moulding has to be installed as a "floating" moulding. Meaning it's attached to the ceiling but not the walls so when the trusses heave and settle it will slide up and down on the wall.
If it's the centre angle you are having problems with..... Well that's a beast of a completely different nature! Crown mould would look very out of place there. Installing a false beam (as suggested already) is an excellent way to hide that angle. It looks like the ceiling is smooth (no texture) so it can be taped shut, but if it happens on a regular basis you may want to get your taper to tape and fill it as a bullnose inside. (Rounded) this can be done with inside bullnose cornerbead or with tape and a rubber knife. If your taper is unable to do this then you may want to find a taper with a bit more skill!
I hope this helps.


----------

